# WSP fragrance oil must-haves?



## thesoapfairy (Mar 3, 2012)

primarily ones that do well in CP soap making? i'd love to hear everyone's favorites


----------



## kaelily (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't used a lot of their fragrances, but from the ones I tried, I really like:

green apple
mango sorbet
lemongrass sage
oatmeal and honey
OMH

I haven't had any problems with them in CP


----------



## Bayougirl (Mar 3, 2012)

There's a bunch that I like and use regularly
Almond & Honey
Oatmeal, Milk & Honey
Coconut Lime Verbena
Cherry Blossom
Bazooka Bubblegum
Bamboo
Oakmoss
Oakmoss Sandalwood
Fresh Lemonade


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 4, 2012)

Black Raspberry Vanilla
Mango Sorbet
Sun & Sand
Sugared Spruce
Green Tea & Cucumber
Happy
A Midsummer"s Night
Raspbery Lemonade
Vineyard
White Tea


IrishLass


----------



## ilove2soap (Mar 5, 2012)

There are so many that I like from WSP, but my must haves are:
Rainforest EO/FO blend (make sure it is the blend because they have a straight FO that is way different)
Bergamot Grapefruit EO/FO blend
Coconut Lime Verbena
Midnight Pomegranate
Sexy Little Things


----------



## Chay (Mar 6, 2012)

I have several from WSP but my all time favorite is Pink Berry Mimosa.


----------



## semplice (Mar 9, 2012)

90% of my 50+ fragrances are from WSP.  That being said, I've only soaped with a two (since I just started CP soaping 3 months ago and don't want to waste my expensive oils on test batches), and I've used:

Coconut Lime Verbena
Oatmeal, Milk and Honey (my FAVORITE of all time)


----------



## raysofcolorado (Mar 11, 2012)

Bay Rum
Sandalwood
Coconut Lime Verbena
Oatmeal Milk and Honey


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

Will I have to do anything with the fo when I get them? Transfer them into anything else?


----------



## lsg (Mar 12, 2012)

I love their Exotic Coconut and Burmese Wood, they both discolor, but oh what delicious fragrances.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 12, 2012)

Robbiegirl said:
			
		

> Will I have to do anything with the fo when I get them? Transfer them into anything else?



All my WSP FO's have been delivered in glass.


IrishLass


----------



## Robbiegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Robbiegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank-you. Good to know.


----------

